# Serielle Onboard-Schnittstelle auslesen bei PFC200



## Maike (26 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich beschäftige mich seit kurzem mit dem Controller 750-8206 von WAGO. 
Ich möchte über die serielle Onboard-Schnittstelle des Controllers Daten senden und empfangen. 
Mit Hilfe von TeraTerm stelle ich eine Gegenstelle parat.
Als Entwicklungsumgebung habe ich e!Cockpit und verwende in meinem Projekt die WagoAppCom.lib.  

Das Senden klappt ohne Probleme, allerdings empfange ich nichts. 

So sieht mein Code für das Senden aus: 



Und das ist mein Code zum Empfangen von Daten: 



Über Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Viele Grüße
Maike


----------



## KLM (26 Februar 2019)

Moin, gib dem FB mal einen größeren Empfangspuffer.


----------



## Maike (28 Februar 2019)

@KLM vielen Dank, das werde ich heute gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Maike (28 Februar 2019)

Daran lag es wohl nicht. Ich bekomme immer den Status, dass keine Daten vorhanden sind (ENODATA).


----------

